# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  Hotel Hotel Baykal

## nazila123ghadirian

هتل بایکال هتلی سه ستاره در شهر استانبول می باشد که دارای امکاناتی از جمله اتاق های عایق صدا، اینترنت بیسیم رایگان، پارکینگ، صندوق امانات، سرویس شاتل، خشکشویی، صرافی و سیستم تهویه هوا می باشد.
این هتل سه ستاره برای افرادی که می خواهند با نرخی مناسب به تور استانبول بروند پیشنهاد می شود و جزو یکی از هتل های اقتصادی استانبول به شمار می رود.
اتاق های هتل بایکال ساده هستند و از تلویزیون، سرویس بهداشتی، حمام دوشی، مینی یخچال و کمد تشکیل شده اند.
از معروف ترین جاذبه های گردشگری استانبول که به این هتل دسترسی دارند می توان به موزه ایاصوفیه، برج ساعت دلماباغچه، خیابان استقلال،میدان تکسیم، ستون کنستانتین، برج گالاتا، بازار ادویه، مسجد فاتح، مسجد سلیمانیه و مسجد رستم پاشا اشاره نمود، توصیه می شود در سفر به استانبول حتما از این مکان ها بازدید نمایید.
میز پذیرش هتل بایکال استانبولبه صورت شبانه روز آماده خدمت رسانی به میهمانان خود بوده و کارکنان آن به زبان های ترکی، روسی، انگلیسی، آذربایجانی و عربی صحبت می کنند.

داخل اتاق‌ها تلویزیون، سیستم گرمایشی و سرمایشی مجزا از بقیه و حمامی با لوازم آرایشی - بهداشتی در اختیارتان قرار دارد. دیوار آن‌ها در برابر صدا عایق است تا سر و صدای تولید شده در هر یک، ساکنان دیگر اتاق‌ها را آزار ندهد. در نظر داشته باشید برای جلوگیری از شکایت دیگر توریست‌های ساکن در این هتل به خاطر انتشار بوی آزاردهنده، کشیدن سیگار داخل اتاق‌ها ممنوع است. به این منظور می‌بایست به قسمت ویژه‌ای که برای استعمال دخانیات در هتل بایکال استانبول طراحی شده است وارد شوید.
هتل فاقد بار و رستوران است، اما این موضوع هرگز مشکل‌ساز نشده و یک ایراد محسوب نمی‌شود. در صورتی که نیمه پر لیوان را نگاه کنید، به لطف وجود تعداد زیادی رستوران، بار و کافی شاپ در اطراف محل اقامتتان، برای هر وعده غذایی یا برای هر مرتبه سرو یک نوشیدنی می‌توانید به مکان متفاوتی مراجعه کنید! به این ترتیب تور استانبول شما خاطره‌انگیز و سرشار از تجربه‌های خوب خواهد شد.
از اتاق‌های هتل بایکال استانبول چشم‌اندازی به شاخ طلایی استانبول و همچنین برج گالاتا دارید. البته منظره رو به روی برخی اتاق‌ها دریا است. این موضوع نشان می‌دهد با یکی از مهمترین مکان‌های تاریخی، دیدنی و جاذبه گردشگری شهر مجاورت دارید. هتل بایکال در کناره شاخ طلایی استانبول قرار گرفته و تا منطقه تاریخی سلطان احمد فقط 3 کیلومتر فاصله دارد. فاصله آن تا مسجد ایا صوفیه نیز همین میزان است.
برای رفتن به بازار بزرگ استانبول باید از هتل بیکال استانبول 2 کیلومتر طی کنید. دیگر مکان‌های دیدنی نزدیک به آن کاخ توپکاپی، کاخ و برج ساعت دلمه باغچه و مسجد آبی محسوب می‌شوند. فاصله 4 کیلومتری تا میدان تکسیم به عنوان قلب شهر بزرگ استانبول نشان می‌دهد به راحتی می‌توانید به بی‌شمار مرکز خرید، رستوران، بار و از همه مهمتر، مرکز سیستم حمل و نقل عمومی این شهر دسترسی پیدا کنید. پایانه بسیاری از خطوط اتوبوس از اینجا قرار داشته و ایستگاه متروی مرکزی نیز در آن واقع شده است.
بخش پذیرش 24 ساعته آماده پاسخ‌گویی است. بعد از برقراری تماس می‌توانید به وسیله صحبت به یکی از زبان‌های ترکی، انگلیسی، آذری، روسی یا عربی، درخواست‌های خود را مطرح کنید. دیگر دلایل برقراری تماس با این قسمت هماهنگی برای دریافت سرویس اتاق، تبدیل ارز یا دریافت بلیط ورود به مکان‌های دیدنی محسوب می‌شوند. با وجود نیاز به پرداخت پول برای تهیه این بلیط‌ها، از ایستادن در صف به منظور خرید بلیط ورود به مکان‌های گردشگری گوناگون در سرتاسر شهر بی‌نیاز خواهید شد. در صورتی که اشیای گران قیمت یا اسنادی مهم همراه دارید، آن را به بخش امانات هتل بسپارید.

----------

